# Karlie Kloss poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Karlie Kloss poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (21x)*

9x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Karlie Kloss poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (30x) Update*

16x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

Ein schönes Comeback!


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Karlie


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Karlie, deine Haarfarbe sieht sch**** aus! :angry:


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

Thanks for the amazing photos.


----------

